# 2005 Chevy 1500 what plowcan I use?



## lowrider57 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a 2005 extended cab 1500 and I want to get a plow for it,anybody have any ideas on what make and type plow would work on my truck?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Search the manufacturers and try there plow match services


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

BOSS 7'6" Standard Duty Straight Steel Blade

https://www.bossplow.com/product-selector

Year	2005
Make	Chevrolet/GMC
Model	1500
Drive Train	4 Wheel Drive
Cab	Extended
Bed	Short
FGAWR	3925
Headlight Bulb	High Beam 9005 (HB3) | Low Beam 9006 (HB4)
Required Ballast	525 lbs.
Max Occupants	1
Blade Crate	STB03165 - 7'6" Standard Duty Straight Steel Blade
Plow Box	STB15020 - Coupler Unit with Light Package with SmartHitch2 for Super Duty Straight Blade
Control Kit	STB15103 - SmartTouch2 Controller
Undercarriage	LTA04766 - Chevy 1/2 Ton RT3 Undercarriage (1999-2006)
Add. Required Items 
MSC04601 - 13 Pin 4 Lamp Light Adapter for Chevy (1990-2007)
Optional Items 
Notes 
Requires Minimum 3925# front GAWR.


----------



## lowrider57 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Thank you*

Would that be the biggest plow I could have installed? Was hoping for a 8 ft


----------



## WSBart (Mar 4, 2015)

If it were me putting a plow on my '04 1500 Crew I would opt for the lightest plow I could buy. The 4L60E is already a weak trans and the G80 locker will likely puke its guts out under the additional stress of plowing.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

If you install it yourself you can put on whatever you like. I run a BOSS V 7'6" with wings (makes it 9'4")on a Dodge 1500.
They are worried about front axle capacity. Some States get picky about thinks like that. Where I am they do not care. It is harder on the frontend but parts are cheap.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Consider a 26R Series Snoway. They are light in weight and with true down pressure you can scrap and back drag with ease. With the retractable wings it becomes an 8' blade that the wings will fold to move more snow than a regular straight blade.

http://www.snoway.com/snow-plow.cfm/truck-plows/26r


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 7 1/2 foot Western Poly UltraMount on mine. It's a good fit for my standard cab, short bed. It and or the truck may go up for sale this year? Both real nice. Truck has 59,000 mi., I used the plow for several driveways, quit doing drives couple years ago. Just do mine and family now.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

a Western Midwieght would work


----------

